# Re: [EVDL] Testing 8 volt batteries?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Testing 8 volt batteries?*



> sanfranman12 wrote:
> > Any recommendations about how to run the capacity test of the 8 volt
> > batteries?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Testing 8 volt batteries?*



> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > The "official" test load is about 75 amps, which at 8v is
> > a 0.107 ohm 600 watt resistor.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Testing 8 volt batteries?*



> Roger Stockton wrote:
> > One small correction, for 8V batteries, the standard discharge rate is 56A, and this is what the capacity is spec'ed at.
> > If you check the Trojan 8V specs now published, you will see they do not provide a 75A capacity, but just 56A (and usually 25A):
> >
> ...


----------

